# Weak Areas of Reformed Philosophy



## CatechumenPatrick (Aug 28, 2008)

Since Van Til in particular, there has been a good amount of work done by Christians in philosophy. In some ways, Van Til’s call for an epistemologically self-conscious apologetic and methodology has been heeded by many Reformed. However, Van Til saw theology, philosophy, apologetics, and witnessing as different only by degrees, whereas I think there is still extant an antagonism in Reformed circles toward philosophy and a reductionism of apologetics. Sometimes it seems to me that we see Van Til’s “presuppositionalism” as a specifically apologetic method, even a single type of argument (transcendental), and not see it as a posture taken in all of life, inherent in the Reformed confessions and specifically in sola Scripture. 

So, on that thought, what areas in philosophy do you think we Reformed have neglected? What areas could use more work? Obviously in philosophy as in theology the work is never finished, but what work do you think would most benefit the church at the current time? What books would you like to see? I am still thinking about my answer to these questions..


----------



## yeutter (Aug 28, 2008)

*Philosophy*

I sometimes wonder if too much attention is paid to philosophy in Reformed circles. The philosphical works of Herman Dooyeweerd and Hendrick Stoker would seem to be men who have done a lot of works beyond apologetics. Sometimes I think too much attention has been paid to their works and not enough to theology in some Reformed circles.

What would you expect from someone who is fond of Thomas Reid?

Having said that I think Aesthetics is an area that has not received enough attention by modern Christian Philosphers..


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 28, 2008)

I'd like to see something on how original sin impairs reason. 

Not stricty from an epistemological point of view, but rather on how a philosophical system inevitably hits some irresovable point. My intuition tells me that it is because our reason gets increasingly sidetracked as arguments get more complex. Brute intellectual force does not seem to be the answer.

Sort of a Heisenburg uncertainty principle related to thought.


----------



## sastark (Aug 28, 2008)

victorbravo said:


> I'd like to see something on how original sin impairs reason.



*SNIP*



> Sort of a Heisenburg uncertainty principle related to thought.



But you won't be _sure _if that's what you'll want to see, until you actually see it!


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 28, 2008)

sastark said:


> victorbravo said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to see something on how original sin impairs reason.
> ...



Heh. That's precisely the point!


----------

